# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  3 Monate "danach"--Zweifel an Entscheidung für OP

## Berema

Hallo zusammen und vielen Dank für die Aufnahme hier im Forum.

Eigentlich wollte ich diese "unglaubliche Geschichte" hinter mich lassen und nicht weiter drüber nachdenken, doch irgendwie kommen mir Zweifel, ob ich mich seinerzeit für die richtige Behandlung entschieden hab, was mir im Moment psychisch schon ein wenig zu schaffen macht...mehr als ich es mir vor dem Eingriff eingestehen wollte.....doch von vorn...

Meine Geschichte beginnt letztes Jahr (2018 im Herbst) mit 55.
Wie jedes Jahr ging ich zu meinem Hausarzt..PSA und Tastuntersuchung
2017---PSA 1,4--Tastuntersuchung  OK
2018---PSA 2,8--Tastuntersuchung--AUFFÄLLIG (Hausaurzt schickt mich zum Urologen)

Beim Urologen:
Tastuntersuchung auffällig
Ultraschall---DA IST WAS--Urologe: "Das gefällt mir nicht--sehen Sie diesen dunklen Fleck? Das müssen wir genauer untersuchen. Kommen Sie in 2 Tagen zur Biopsie"

Zum ersten Mal machte sich das böse Wort "Krebs" in mir breit. Bis dahin war ich aber zuversichtlich

2 Tage später--Biopsie--Proben sollten wir sofort zur Post bringen und direkt nach dem WE zur Besprechung---ein mulmiges Gefühl machte sich breit (warum so eilig?)

Die Besprechung: Urologe erklärt mir die Gleason Skala und ich läge von 2-10  auf einer 7, was auf einen sehr aggressiven Tumor hindeutet, der am besten schnellstmöglich raus muss.
Die Histologische Diagnose lautete:
*Prostata Ca- GL 4+3 (4/12 Stanzen) max Tumorausdehnung 70%*

Das war die schlechte Nachricht. Die gute Nachricht war, das der Tumor zu 99% nicht gestreut hat und ich nach einer RPE wieder eine normale Lebenserwartung hätte.
Bestrahlen und beobachten könne man machen, wäre aber bei dieser Art von Tumor nicht zu empfehlen, sagte der Urologe.

Ab da an hab ich nur noch funktioniert, nicht weiter drüber nachgedacht und wollte nur noch die "schnelle Lösung des Problems"
Blinddarm und Galle waren auch schon mal mein Problem, sind entfernt worden und danach ging es eben munter weiter. Und genauso versuchte ich dieses Problem anzugehen
Die Folgen einer OP waren uns (meiner Frau und mir) erstmal egal...Hauptsache der Krebs ist raus aus dem Körper.

2 Wochen später dann RPE in BS mit einseitiger Nervenschonung
Alles super gelaufen. Nach 5 Tagen raus aus dem KHS, nach 12 Tagen Katheder entfernt und das postoperative histologische Ergebnis bekommen:

*Prostatekomiepräparat war mit einem 10% rechts und 40% links Ca befallen , alles andere Tumorfrei
Kategorie: pT2c, pN0(0/7), L0, V0, R0 GL 3+3, Epstein 1*

Wahnsinnige Erleichterung. Tumor hat nicht gestreut, alles konnte entfernt werden, keine weitere Medikation nötig ...Nur vierteljähl. PSA Kontrolle

Dann ab zur Reha.......


Heutiger Stand:
Ich bin so gut wie trocken, gehe wieder arbeiten fühle mich körperlich fit, mache wieder Sport...ausser der Sex klappt noch nicht so wie gewollt

Urologe betont immer wieder was für ein wahnsinniges Glück ich doch  hatte. Wäre ich nr ein halbes Jahr später zur Vorsorge gegangen, hätte  es schlimmer ausgesehen


Also im Prinzip müsste ich jetzt (12 Wochen nach OP) doch eigentlich mit dem bisherigen Gesamtergebnis (Krebsfrei und körperlich wieder zu 95% fit) zufrieden sein.

Mein Plan war es daher auch, mich nach der OP gar nicht mehr mit  dem Geschehenen auseinanderzusetzen...sondern einfach nur nach vorn gucken, Mund abwischen, weiterleben..

Doch so einfach scheint es wohl doch nicht.

Oft denke ich darüber nach, wäre Beobachten vllt nicht doch erstmal besser gewesen, als gleich zu operieren? Denn unter meiner derzeitig noch vorhandenen Impotenz leide ich schon ein wenig.
Wir hatten vorher ein sehr reges Sexualleben und nu?...
meine Frau macht mir keinen Druck..das bin ich eher selber..bin halt sehr ungeduldig und hab im Hinterkopf die Angst, das ER nie wieder steht.

Und dann hat die Postoperative Histologie einen GL von 3+3 ausgespuckt. Und bei allem was ich jetzt im Nachhinein so gelesen hab, kann man bei 3+3 nochmal abwarten und beobachten.

Daher meine Frage an die Runde:

War meine Entscheidung zur OP zu Verfrüht und falsch? Hab ich mich zu sehr von den Ärtzen lenken lassen ohne kritisch zu hinterfragen (dazu hate ich damals vllt auch nicht dne Kopf, weil ich nur Lösungen wollte)

Vielen Dank an Euch für`s lesen und antworten

LG
Berema

----------


## spertel

Moin...

DU HAST ABSOLUT ALLES RICHTIG GEMACHT !!!!!

Ich habe dir eine private Nachricht geschickt; schau´da mal rein !

LG

----------


## Wolfram

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich einen langen Beitrag geschrieben und beim "Antworten" kam, dass ich keine Berechtigung dazu hätte und die Seite neu laden solle.
Zwischenzeitlich hatte allerdings ein weiterer Fori geantwortet.
KOMISCH!!!

----------


## Berema

> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt habe ich einen langen Beitrag geschrieben und beim "Antworten" kam, dass ich keine Berechtigung dazu hätte und die Seite neu laden solle.
> Zwischenzeitlich hatte allerdings ein weiterer Fori geantwortet.
> KOMISCH!!!


dann schick ihn mir doch bitte als PN...mich würde Dein Bericht auch sehr interessieren

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Berema,

diese Zweifel hat wohl jeder von uns, der sich hat operieren lassen. Allerdings finde ich, dass Du nichts falsch gemacht hast. Bei dem Ergebnis der Biopsie (GS 4+3) war die RPE absolut folgerichtig und (außer durch Bestrahlung) nicht zu umgehen. Allerdings wundert mich die Histologie nach RPE doch sehr! Ich persönlich würde (nur um für mich Klarheit zu haben und ohne therapeutische Notwendigkeit), das Präparat durch meinen Urologen zu einem Referenzpathologen schicken lassen. Habe ich für mich auch so gemacht, nachdem der ursprüngliche Pathologe nach RPE keinen GS festgestellt hat (wegen Vorbehandlung mit Bicalutamid?).
im Übrigen wäre nach der Leitlinie ein Abwarten auch beim histologischen Ergebnis nach RPE nicht möglich gewesen!

Viele Grüße

Achim

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Berema,



> Und bei allem was ich jetzt im Nachhinein so gelesen hab, kann man bei 3+3 nochmal abwarten und beobachten.


das stimmt so nicht. Mehrere Kriterien müssen erfüllt sein, um sich auf die "Active Surveillance" einzulassen:


PSA-Wert nicht höher als 10 ng/ml  erfülltGleason Score nicht höher als 3 + 3 = 6  bei der _Diagnose_ nicht erfüllt, da hieß es 4 + 3 = 7bAnzahl positiver Stanzen nicht mehr als zwei von 10 bis 12, mit je nicht mehr als 50 % Befall  nicht erfüllt, es waren vier von zwölfTumorstadien cT1 und cT2a  nicht erfüllt, Du hast tatsächlich einen pT2c.

Fazit: Du wärst kein Kandidat für die Active Surveillance gewesen, *Du hast alles richtig gemacht*. Die Gleason-Befundung geschieht nicht aufgrund irgendeiner Präzisionsmessung sondern ist die subjektive Einschätzung des jeweiligen Pathologen. Es ist nicht selten, dass zwei Pathologen zu unterschiedlichen Einschätzungen kommen, allerdings ist ein Upgrading  ein Höherstufen des Gleason Scores nach OP  viel häufiger als ein Downgrading  das Herunterstufen. Dein Krebs ist offenbar ein Grenzfall.

Ralf

----------


## Wolfram

> dann schick ihn mir doch bitte als PN...mich würde Dein Bericht auch sehr interessieren


Hallo Berema,

ich werde den Beitrag in den nächsten Tagen nochmals erstellen, dann allerdings mit Word, damit er nich nochmal verloren geht. Anschließend kopiere ich ihn hier ein. Das kann nun allerdings ein paar Tage dauern.

Gruß
Wolfram

----------


## Heribert

> Hallo Berema,
> 
> ich werde den Beitrag in den nächsten Tagen nochmals erstellen, dann allerdings mit Word, damit er nich nochmal verloren geht. Anschließend kopiere ich ihn hier ein. Das kann nun allerdings ein paar Tage dauern.


Bitte bedenken, der Forumeditor kann die Formatierung von Word nicht umsetzen, deshalb einen normalen Texteditor zum Vorschreiben eines Beitrags verwenden. Dann erst nach dem Einfügen in den Forumeditor den Text formatieren.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Wolfram

Danke Heribert! 
RalfDM hat mich bereits darauf hingewiesen.

Gruß
Wolfram

----------


## MartinWK

> Die gute Nachricht war, das der Tumor zu 99% nicht gestreut hat und ich nach einer RPE wieder eine normale Lebenserwartung hätte.


Was auch immer da vom Urologen gesagt wurde: so wie zitiert ist es unklar oder falsch. Ging es nur um (Fern-)Metastasen?  Die dürften wohl nur in 1% der Fälle mit 7b und PSA<5 zu dem Zeitpunkt der Erstbiopsie nachweisbar sein. Lymphknoten, Samenblasen und Kapseldurchbruch sind allerdings wesentlich wahrscheinlicher, dazu nimmt man dieses Nomogramm:
https://www.mskcc.org/nomograms/prostate/pre_op
Danach wäre das PCa auf die Prostata in 52% der Fälle beschränkt, von den anderen 48% (das sind die gestreuten Fälle) werden die Hälfte lange Zeit kein Rezidiv haben.



> Blinddarm und Galle waren auch schon mal mein Problem, sind entfernt  worden und danach ging es eben munter weiter. Und genauso versuchte ich  dieses Problem anzugehen
> Die Folgen einer OP waren uns (meiner Frau und mir) erstmal egal...Hauptsache der Krebs ist raus aus dem Körper.


Nach Betrachtung der oben genannten Zahlen hätte man gesagt: die Prostata ist raus aus dem Körper, nicht unbedingt der Krebs. Nimmt man den Befund nach der Operation, so gilt das Nomogramm hier:
https://www.mskcc.org/nomograms/prostate/post_op
4% erleiden binnen 10 Jahren ein Rezidiv. Das ist bei Blinddarm oder Galle nicht zu erwarten.

----------


## Berema

> Was auch immer da vom Urologen gesagt wurde: so wie zitiert ist es unklar oder falsch. Ging es nur um (Fern-)Metastasen?  Die dürften wohl nur in 1% der Fälle mit 7b und PSA<5 zu dem Zeitpunkt der Erstbiopsie nachweisbar sein. Lymphknoten, Samenblasen und Kapseldurchbruch sind allerdings wesentlich wahrscheinlicher, dazu nimmt man dieses Nomogramm:
> https://www.mskcc.org/nomograms/prostate/pre_op
> Danach wäre das PCa auf die Prostata in 52% der Fälle beschränkt, von den anderen 48% (das sind die gestreuten Fälle) werden die Hälfte lange Zeit kein Rezidiv haben.
> 
> Nach Betrachtung der oben genannten Zahlen hätte man gesagt: die Prostata ist raus aus dem Körper, nicht unbedingt der Krebs. Nimmt man den Befund nach der Operation, so gilt das Nomogramm hier:
> https://www.mskcc.org/nomograms/prostate/post_op
> 4% erleiden binnen 10 Jahren ein Rezidiv. Das ist bei Blinddarm oder Galle nicht zu erwarten.



na irgendwie hatte der Urologe ja doch Recht, denke ich
Postoperativ ist doch die Histologie soweit OK, oder nicht? ist doch kein Hinweis auf Streuung...Ca war auf Kapsel beschränkt, Samenblasen und alles andere Tumorfrei

----------


## MartinWK

Nachträglich ist man immer schlauer. Der Urologe hat damals nicht Recht gehabt, die Basisdaten waren ja andere.
Man fragt sich dann immer noch, wo die dominanten Gleason-4 Anteile geblieben sind? Es soll ja vorkommen, dass Pathologe und Urologe für Überweisungen von den Kliniken vergütet werden...

----------


## Michi1

Da möchte ich eigendlich keinen Unterstellen das er bei der Überweisung etwas verdient. Besonders dann nicht wenn ich mir das KH selber aussuchen kann.

----------


## Berema

> Nachträglich ist man immer schlauer. Der Urologe hat damals nicht Recht gehabt, die Basisdaten waren ja andere.
> Man fragt sich dann immer noch, wo die dominanten Gleason-4 Anteile geblieben sind? Es soll ja vorkommen, dass Pathologe und Urologe für Überweisungen von den Kliniken vergütet werden...


....bedeutet? Ich wurde aus Profitgier zur OP genötigt?

----------


## uwes2403

Es soll so etwas wie Überweisungsprämien geben......  bist Du im "empfohlenen" Krankenhaus operiert worden oder hast Du Dir das selbst ausgesucht ?

Nur: wie schon viele Vorredner schrieben, hast Du mit der Entscheidung zur OP alles richtig gemacht (die Fragestellung, ob man auch hätte bestrahlen können, mal außen vor gelassen), aber eine Therapie war notwendig...da würde
ich dann nicht Profitgier vermuten.

Und die Tatsache, dass bei der Biopsie Gleason 4 Anteile festgestellt wurden, nach der OP aber nicht kann auch an zwei unterschiedlichen Pathologen liegen - wie hier schon geschrieben, ist die Gleasoneinteilung recht subjektiv, so dass ein Pathologe
etwas mit 3 beurteilen kann, was ein anderer bereits als 4 sieht.

----------


## MartinWK

Also 7a zurück auf 6 würde ich noch verstehen bei <=10% Anteil von Gleason 4. Aber 7b (bei 4 von 12 Stanzen)? Zur Feststellung von Gleason 4 kann man die Details bei Prof. Bonkhoff nachlesen:
http://www.prostapath.de/Prostatapat...e-der-Prostata (pdf-Links rechts)
Da gibt es unklare Situationen, gerade an den Schnittgrenzen. Der Pathologe kann das fehlinterpretieren oder darüber hinweg sehen.
Bezüglich krimineller Pathologen ist mir nur der eine Fall bekannt: http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-22019408.html

----------


## Berema

> Es soll so etwas wie Überweisungsprämien geben......  bist Du im "empfohlenen" Krankenhaus operiert worden oder hast Du Dir das selbst ausgesucht ?
> 
> 
> 
> Nur: wie schon viele Vorredner schrieben, hast Du mit der Entscheidung zur OP alles richtig gemacht (die Fragestellung, ob man auch hätte bestrahlen können, mal außen vor gelassen), aber eine Therapie war notwendig...da würde
> ich dann nicht Profitgier vermuten.
> 
> 
> Und die Tatsache, dass bei der Biopsie Gleason 4 Anteile festgestellt wurden, nach der OP aber nicht kann auch an zwei unterschiedlichen Pathologen liegen - wie hier schon geschrieben, ist die Gleasoneinteilung recht subjektiv, so dass ein Pathologe
> etwas mit 3 beurteilen kann, was ein anderer bereits als 4 sieht.


Naja, mir wurde schon ein KHS und ein Operateur empfohlen...aber da es  sich hier um ein Prostatakrebszentrum in der Nähe handelte und der  Operateur auch einen sehr guten Ruf geniesst, hatte ich keinen Grund an  den Empfehlungen meines Urologen zu zweifeln. Hätte die Prostata nur  "ausgeschabt" werden sollen, hätte er mich auch an ein anderes KHS  überwiesen. 
Da wo ich operiert worden bin, sind sie schon sehr auf  RPE spezialisiert. Und da meine OP und der Heilungsprozeß so problemlos  gelaufen sind, denke ich, wenn ich schon keine Alternative zur OP gehabt  habe, dann war das die richtige Entscheidung mich genau dort und auch  vom Chefarzt operieren zu lassen...Aber meine Nachhaltigen Zweifel waren  eben, ob die OP überhaupt nötig war.
Da jetzt ja so viele geschrieben haben, das ich alles richtig gemacht  hab mit der Entscheidung zur OP, kann ich dann ja auch meine Zweifel an  der Behandlungsmethode so langsam begraben und mich freuen, das alles so  gut gelaufen ist.......

----------


## uwes2403

Da sehe ich genauso....

----------


## Berema

> Da sehe ich genauso....


Danke für Deinen Zuspruch....irgendwie beruhigen mich jetzt diese Kommentare, das ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen hab. Ich meine, nach dem Untersuchungsergebnis beim Urologen und der anschliessenden Pathologie stand ja nunmal eindeutig fest, das ich ein Problem hatte...Meine Befürchtungen jetzt im nachhinein waren ja eher, das ich mich vllt zu schnell zu einer OP entschlossen haben könnte, nur um das Problem schnellstmöglich loszuwerden ohne sich Gedanken zu machen ob es nicht vllt doch Alternative zur RPE gegeben hätte.

Aber nach all den Kommentaren, war ich , so glaube ich jetzt, Alternativlos

----------


## skipper

Nach vorne schauen - nach hinten bringt dich nicht weiter!
Alles richtig gemacht.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## LudwigS

> Meine Befürchtungen jetzt im nachhinein waren ja eher, das ich mich vllt zu schnell zu einer OP entschlossen haben könnte, nur um das Problem schnellstmöglich loszuwerden ohne sich Gedanken zu machen ob es nicht vllt doch Alternative zur RPE gegeben hätte.


Prof. Wirth, Chefurologe der Uniklinik Dresden, sagte etwa vor zwei Jahren im Fernsehen, dass von seinen Patienten mit "Abwarten und Beobachten" die Hälfte nach 5 Jahren eine Therapie benötigt und davon ein beachtlicher Teil die Heilbarkeitsgrenze zu diesem Zeitpunkt überschritten hat.

Wenn man das Gefühl hat, dass man die Kurve gekriegt hat - vor allem wenn man jünger ist - kehrt auch ein großer Teil der "Leichtigkeit des Seins" wieder zurück.
Man kriegt den Prostatakrebs aus dem Kopf raus und macht dann das Thema - wenn man es denn macht - wie ich nur noch als Hobby.
Und das hat einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Wert.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## obelix

etwas abweichend:



> .... mit "Abwarten und Beobachten" die Hälfte nach 5 Jahren eine Therapie benötigt und *davon ein beachtlicher Teil die Heilbarkeitsgrenze zu diesem Zeitpunkt überschritten hat*.


kannst du *das* bitte näher erläutern? Ich befinde mich (noch) in diesem Stadium (AS).


Im hier genannten konkreten Fall, gehe ich auch davon aus dass die Entscheidung zur OP der richtige Weg war.

----------


## Wolfjanz

Zitat LudwigS
----
"Man kriegt den Prostatakrebs aus dem Kopf raus und macht dann das Thema - wenn man es denn macht - wie ich nur noch als Hobby.
Und das hat einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Wert."
---
Dann mal viel Spass mit Deinem Hobby :Blinzeln: 

Gruss
WJ

----------


## LudwigS

> etwas abweichend:
> 
> kannst du *das* bitte näher erläutern? Ich befinde mich (noch) in diesem Stadium (AS).
> 
> 
> Im hier genannten konkreten Fall, gehe ich auch davon aus dass die Entscheidung zur OP der richtige Weg war.



Ich kann das nicht näher erläutern, ich habe es nur von ihm gehört.
Wenn du es genauer wissen möchtest, kannst du es nur von ihm selbst erfahren.
Er hat ja ein Büro vorgeschaltet.
Vielleicht bekommst du sogar eine Antwort bei einer Anfrage.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## MartinWK

> Prof. Wirth, Chefurologe der Uniklinik Dresden, sagte etwa vor zwei Jahren im Fernsehen, dass von seinen Patienten mit "Abwarten und Beobachten" die Hälfte nach 5 Jahren eine Therapie benötigt und davon ein beachtlicher Teil die Heilbarkeitsgrenze zu diesem Zeitpunkt überschritten hat.


Mit "Benötigen" ist wohl gemeint, dass die Kriterien für AS nicht mehr zutreffen. Da muss man berücksichtigen, dass die allermeisten Patienten von Prof. Wirth die Standarddiagnostik durchlaufen haben: systematische Biopsie nach PSA- oder Tastauffälligkeit, aber kein MRT oder PSMA PET/CT oder auch Molekularpathologie usw. Von denen, die gleich operiert wurden, erhalten dann etliche nach RPE ein "Upgrade". Und entsprechend werden etliche derjenigen, die sich für AS entschieden haben, dafür garnicht geeignet gewesen sein.
AS ohne umfassende Diagnose ist ein großes Risiko. Wie bei Berema kann auch RPE ohne umfassende Diagnose fragwürdig sein. Hier ging es um 7b, der zu 6 wurde - und da hätte es Alternativen und nicht nur die AS gegeben. Wie würde man das bei 7a oder 6 empfinden, der zu Gleason 3+2oder 2+2 wird?

Für Berema ist die Sache gelaufen und hoffentlich wird alles gut - es macht für ihn keinen Sinn, zurückzuschauen. Seinen Beitrag verstehe ich so, dass er nicht eine Absolution erteilt haben will, sondern andere warnen will, weil er das Gefühl hat, dass die Entscheidung zu schnell und im Nachhinein aufgrund falscher Daten gefällt wurde.

----------


## Georg_

Ich möchte die von Prof. Wirth erwähnte "Heilbarkeitsgrenze" aufgreifen. Diese Grenze ist überschritten, wenn der Tumor außerhalb der Prostata gestreut hat. Nun ist die Theorie aber, dass ein Gleason 6 nicht streut und dies ist auch die Basis für aktive Überwachung. Das Problem ist, dass der mit einer Biopsie festgestellte Gleason Score etwas unsicher ist und bei einer Operation häufig nach oben korrigiert wird. Man hat sich also auf der Basis eines Gleason 6 für eine aktive Überwachung entschieden, in Wirklichkeit ist es aber ein 7a oder 7b. Und diese können Metastasen bilden.

Daher sollte man bereit sein, die Kontroll-Biopsie zu machen und den PSA Wert überwachen lassen. Dann sollte nichts passieren.

Georg

----------


## Berema

> Wie bei Berema kann auch RPE ohne umfassende Diagnose fragwürdig sein. Hier ging es um 7b, der zu 6 wurde - und da hätte es Alternativen und nicht nur die AS gegeben. Wie würde man das bei 7a oder 6 empfinden, der zu Gleason 3+2oder 2+2 wird?
> 
> Für Berema ist die Sache gelaufen und hoffentlich wird alles gut - es macht für ihn keinen Sinn, zurückzuschauen. Seinen Beitrag verstehe ich so, dass er nicht eine Absolution erteilt haben will, sondern andere warnen will, weil er das Gefühl hat, dass die Entscheidung zu schnell und im Nachhinein aufgrund falscher Daten gefällt wurde.


Ja für mich ist die Sache gelaufen und ich wollte auch keine Absolution, sondern nur Eure Meinung, ob ich nicht doch zu vorschnell einer OP zugestimmt habe. Im übrigen war meine Ausgangslage ja wohl ein 7c wenn ich die Befunde richtig deute. Trotzdem war ich mir im nachhinein unsicher.
Nach all den Kommentaren scheine ich ja die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben und jemand anderes schrieb mir persönlich , das mein Urologe und ich alles richtig gemacht haben in dem wir keine Zeit vergeudet und schnell entschieden haben. 
Aber Zweifel bleiben und deshalb kann mein Post auch eine Warnung sein sich nicht zu schnell zu irgendwelchen Behandlungen hinreissen zu lassen

----------


## Wolfram

Hallo Berema,

Nach meinem ersten, von keinem Erfolg gekrönten Versuch einen Beitrag zu schreiben, hier nun der zweite Anlauf:
Zunächst mal mein Krankheitsverlauf, der auch im Profil hinterlegt ist im Telegrammstil:

-Februar 2014 PSA 1,94
-Januar 2018 PSA 6,44 (Bestimmung auf eig. Wunsch)
-Überweisung zum Urologen,
-Mai 2018 PSA 8,3, Tastbefund pos., MRT, Biopsie, 12 Proben, 2 pos., zusätzlich Szintigramm und CD
-Zweitmeinug für Therapie beim Chefarzt Urologie Missio-Klinik Würzburg - Empfehlung Seeds
-Entscheidung mit behandelndem Urologen für OP
-RPE mit DaVinci August 2018 Uniklinikum Jena, Gleason-Score 7a=3+4, let. Nervenerhalt re. teilw., li. vollst.
-Sept./Okt. Reha in Bad Elster (sehr zu empfehlen)
-Nov. 2018 PSA 0, Lt. Urologen geheilt

Vom Alter einmal abgesehen, ich bin ja 14 Jahre älter, ähnelt sich doch der Verlauf unserer Krankheit sehr stark.
Die Kontinenz  war bereits kurz nach der Reha fast vollständig wiederhergestellt und bereitet keine Probleme mehr.
Allerdings mache ich auch die in der Reha erlenten Übungen regelmäßig.

Leider ist das bei der Potenz (noch) nicht der Fall. Die Hoffnung stirbt aber zuletzt.
Tadalafil brachte nichts. Seit einigen Tagen übe ich mit einer Pumpe auf Rezept.

Natürlich habe ich mich dazu im Web ausgiebig informiert und habe so auch etwas über die Stoßwellentherapie gelesen.
Dazu habe ich mich bei einem Urologen in Erfurt, der ein solches Gerät besitzt, vergangenen Mittwoch beraten lassen.
Nach dessen Auskunft ist eine solche Therapie nur Erfolg versprechend, wenn nach einer Schwellkörperinjektion eine Erektion zustande kommt.
Dies werde ich demnächst mit meinem behandelnden Urologen besprechen.

Nun zu Deiner eigentlichen Frage:

Deine Entscheidung war aus meiner Sicht richtig.
Die Empfehlung im Missio-Klinikum Würzburg war nämlich, dass, wenn ich einige Jahre jünger wäre (50), eine OP das Richtige wäre.

L. G.
Wolfram

----------


## Berema

> Hallo Berema,
> 
> Nach meinem ersten, von keinem Erfolg gekrönten Versuch einen Beitrag zu schreiben, hier nun der zweite Anlauf:
> Zunächst mal mein Krankheitsverlauf, der auch im Profil hinterlegt ist im Telegrammstil:
> 
> -Februar 2014 PSA 1,94
> -Januar 2018 PSA 6,44 (Bestimmung auf eig. Wunsch)
> -Überweisung zum Urologen,
> -Mai 2018 PSA 8,3, Tastbefund pos., MRT, Biopsie, 12 Proben, 2 pos., zusätzlich Szintigramm und CD
> ...



Hallo Wolfram,

vielen dank für Deine Geschichte. Sie ähnelt meiner wirklich etwas, nur, dass Du einen 7a hattest und ich einen 7b (4+3).
Aber ich hab ja in der Reha gelernt, das jeder Patient einzigartige Probleme hat und man nicht einen Krankheitsverlauf mit dem anderen vergleichen könnte, da es so gut wie nie identische Fälle gibt.

Mittlerweile habe ich gelernt, das man sich mit der Potenz (vor allem so kurz nach OP) noch nicht verrückt machen, aber durchaus "Trainieren" sollte.
Tadalafil ist meines Wissens nicht so gut wie Cialis, da es wenn, nur kurzzeitig wirkt. (Ne Freundin von uns ist Pharmareferentin und kennt sich aus)
Cialis kann bis zu 36 std wirken und man braucht sich daher psychisch nicht so unter Druck setzen nach dem Motto: in einer halben Stunde muss das Ding aber stehen. Das wird dann eh nix.
Klappt ja schon bei gesunden Männern oft nicht...und mit unserem Handycap dann natürlich erst recht nicht.

Ich hab mir auch ne Pumpe besorgt und übe täglich 10 min..alleine damit der "Kleine" sich mal wieder erinnert wozu er mal da war ;-)
Meine OP ist ja noch nicht so lange her wie Deine, daher versuche ich es noch entspannt zu sehen, das noch nix passiert.....das fällt aber auch nicht immer leicht, das gebe ich zu

Ja, nach all den Kommentaren hier, glaube ich  jetzt auch, dass ich mit der OP alles richtig gemacht hab und versuche mich täglich daran zu erfreuen, das es mir körperlich wieder sehr gut geht, ich wieder Sport machen kann und keine weitere Behandlung brauchte.
Alles andere wird die Zeit bringen denke ich.

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin alles Gute und lass mal wissen ob und wann Du "unten rum" Erfolge erzielen konntest
LG
Berema

----------


## W.Rellok

Wikipedia zitiert:




> Tadalafil ist in Deutschland, in der Schweiz, in Österreich sowie in einigen anderen Ländern verschreibungspflichtig, in anderen Ländern hingegen frei erhältlich. Es ist seit November 2002 in der EU und seit 2003 in den USA zugelassen.Die Handelsmarke _Cialis_ wird neben anderen Potenzmitteln besonders häufig in unerwünschten E-Mails (Spam) beworben. Dabei handelt es sich oft nicht um das Originalmedikament, sondern auch um gefälschte Nachahmerpräparate mit anderen Wirkstoffen und unvorhersehbaren Wirkungsweisen. Die Einnahme solcher Präparate kann daher mit erheblichen gesundheitlichen Risiken verbunden sein.
> Am 15. November 2017 lief das Patent für den Wirkstoff in Deutschland ab,[12] sodass ab diesem Zeitpunkt Generika zugelassen sind. Obwohl die Vorteile gegenüber Sildenafil auf der Hand liegen, blieb eine Verschiebung aus.[13]


Winfried

----------


## Niko52

Wie schon erwähnt, Tadalafil ist der Wirkstoff von Cialis. Vorteil von Generika (Nachahme-Präparate) ist, dass sie bedeutend billiger sind.

Mir wurde empfohlen, Tadalafil 5 mg täglich für mindestens 6 Mon. einzunehmen. Geholfen hat es erst nach ca. 7 Mon., nachdem ich bei Bedarf 20 mg Tadalafil oder 100 mg Sildenafil (das alte gute Viagra) eingenommen habe.


Viele Grüße, Niko

----------


## Berema

> Wie schon erwähnt, Tadalafil ist der Wirkstoff von Cialis. Vorteil von Generika (Nachahme-Präparate) ist, dass sie bedeutend billiger sind.
> 
> Mir wurde empfohlen, Tadalafil 5 mg täglich für mindestens 6 Mon. einzunehmen. Geholfen hat es erst nach ca. 7 Mon., nachdem ich bei Bedarf 20 mg Tadalafil oder 100 mg Sildenafil (das alte gute Viagra) eingenommen habe.
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße, Niko



Hi Niko,
danke für Deine Erfahrungswerte. Das lässt mich ja dann doch noch hoffen, dass nicht alles verloren ist
LG

----------


## Wolfram

Hallo Berema,

auch mir wurde bei meinem gestrigen Termin beim Urologen Tadalafil 20 mg verschrieben. Die Einnahme soll aller 2 Tage erfolgen. Zusätzlich bekam ich noch den Tipp es vielleicht auch mal mit einem "Heimatfilmchen" zu versuchen, damit sich etwas rühert. :L&auml;cheln: 
Der PSA ist übrigens momentan nicht messbar.

Gruß
Wolfram

----------


## Urologe

Die Erektion kann sich auch noch nach 2 oder 3 Jahren erholen.
Ich hatte einen Fall, bei dem nach 3 Jahren "Tote Hose" innerhalb von
4 Wochen sich eine vollwertige Erektion wieder einstellte!!

Die sogenannten PDE5-Hemmer (Sildenafil/Tadalafil) helfen bis dahin, die Sauerstoffversorgung
aufrecht zu erhalten

----------


## Berema

> Die Erektion kann sich auch noch nach 2 oder 3 Jahren erholen.
> Ich hatte einen Fall, bei dem nach 3 Jahren "Tote Hose" innerhalb von
> 4 Wochen sich eine vollwertige Erektion wieder einstellte!!
> 
> Die sogenannten PDE5-Hemmer (Sildenafil/Tadalafil) helfen bis dahin, die Sauerstoffversorgung
> aufrecht zu erhalten



na das hört sich ja schon mal gut an.....

bis jetzt hab ich die "kleinen Blauen" noch nicht ausprobiert. Sollte man die denn als Dauermedikation nehmen oder nur bei Bedarf?
Ich bin mir da jetzt ziemlich unsicher und weiß nicht so recht wie ich mit diesen Dingern umgehen soll.

Wenn die PDE 5 Hemmer die Sauerstoffversorgung aufrecht erhalten sollen, muss ich sie doch täglich nehmen, ansonsten droht der Totalverlust. Oder verstehe ich das falsch?

----------


## Niko52

Ja, die Martiniklinik empfiehlt Tadalafil 5 mg täglich bis zu sechs Monaten nach der Operation. Wenn nicht hilft, gibt es dann SKAT (Spritze!) oder Vakuumpumpe.

Mit den "Blauen" (Sildenafil) würde auch gehen, vielleicht 25 mg/Tag. Sprich das mit deinem Urologen ab.

Wenn du Probeme mit dem Blutdruck hast und Antihyperteniva einnimmst, öfters mal den Blutdruck kontrollieren.

Viele Grüße, Niko.

----------


## Berema

Mir hat leider keiner vor der OP gesagt, das man mit der Einhame gleich nach der OP beginnen sollte (da war es mir auch irgendwie noch egal...da hat man ja noch andere Probleme)
In Bad Wildungen war es dann auch kein Thema...laut den Ärzten sollte man ja vorrangig wohl erstmal "dicht" werden.
Also erfolgte hier auch noch keine Dauermedikation...(vllt war das ja schon ein Fehler der zum Totalverlust führt?)

Nach der Reha gab mir mein Urologe 2 Tabletten Sildenafil 100 mg, die ich mal "ausprobieren" sollte.

Das habe ich jetzt gemacht.....und leider ist trotz "sehr liebevoller Reizbehandlung" keine erkennbare Erektion eingetreten...noch nicht mal im Ansatz.

Was geblieben ist, sind leichte Kopfschmerzen :-(

Vakuumtraining mache ich  fast täglich 10 min... ER sieht danach zwar "gut" aus, aber das war`s dann auch

Werde meinen Urologen mal auf eine Dauermedikation mit Sildenafil in kleinen Dosen ansprechen, befürchte aber, er wird mir davon abraten

Ich hab aber auch ein wenig Angst, das eine Dauermedikation auf lange Sicht mein (noch gesundes) Herz schädigen könnte

----------


## Niko52

PDE5-Hemmer sollen die Durchblutung der Schwellkörper durch Mikroerektionen aufrechterhalten, damit diese, bis sich die Nerven erholt haben, nicht "verkommen". 

Durch das häufige Vakuumpmpentraining erreichts du sogar mMn ein besseres Ergebnis, als mit niedrig dosierten PDE5-Hemmern.

Die Empfehlung auf Tadalafil 5 mg/Tag beruht auf einer Studie in 10 Ländern unter Beteiligung, ein Schelm, der dabei etwas Böses denkt, der Herstellerfirma.

Das Wichtigste in deinem Fall: Ruhe bewahren und in Geduld üben!

Viele Grüße, Niko.

----------


## Berema

> PDE5-Hemmer sollen die Durchblutung der Schwellkörper durch Mikroerektionen aufrechterhalten, damit diese, bis sich die Nerven erholt haben, nicht "verkommen". 
> 
> Durch das häufige Vakuumpmpentraining erreichts du sogar mMn ein besseres Ergebnis, als mit niedrig dosierten PDE5-Hemmern.


Ja dadurch wird ja der Schwellkörper auch durchblutet, die Frage ist nur ob die Nerven etwas davon haben




> Die Empfehlung auf Tadalafil 5 mg/Tag beruht auf einer Studie in 10 Ländern unter Beteiligung, ein Schelm, der dabei etwas Böses denkt, der Herstellerfirma.
> 
> Das Wichtigste in deinem Fall: Ruhe bewahren und in Geduld üben!
> 
> Viele Grüße, Niko.


Ruhe bewahren und Geduld haben ist leichter gesagt als getan...jedenfalls bei diesem Problem

Wie gesagt , mache mir hauptsächlich Sorgen, dass ich "zu spät" mit dem Schwellkörpertraining bzw PDE5Hemmer eingestiegen bin, weil ich fast überall lese, das die meisten gleich nach der OP damit eingestiegen sind.

----------


## Georg_

Probleme mit den Schwellkörpern sollten frühestens drei Monate nach der OP oder dem Beginn der Hormontherapie auftreten. Dann können es aber bleibende sein. Die Nerven benötigen viel länger um eventuelle Schäden bei der OP zu überwinden.

----------


## Niko52

> Ja dadurch wird ja der Schwellkörper auch durchblutet, die Frage ist nur ob die Nerven etwas davon haben


Von den PDE5-Hemmern haben die Nerven an sich auch nichts. Sie dienen nur der Durchblutung.
Nach der Strapatze der OP brauchen die Nerven nur Ruhe und Zeit, bis sie sich erholt haben. Das ist in drei Monaten nicht getan.

----------


## Wolfram

Hallo,

die ganzen letzten Beiträge gehören doch m. E. eher in den Strang Potenzprobleme. 
Natürlich hängen diese auch mit psysischen Problen zusammen bzw. greift da Eins ins Andere.
Für mich ist es allerdings als Neuer ziemlich schwierig hier noch den Überblick zu behalten.

Gruß
Wolfram

----------


## Berema

> Hallo,
> 
> die ganzen letzten Beiträge gehören doch m. E. eher in den Strang Potenzprobleme. 
> Natürlich hängen diese auch mit psysischen Problen zusammen bzw. greift da Eins ins Andere.
> Für mich ist es allerdings als Neuer ziemlich schwierig hier noch den Überblick zu behalten.
> 
> Gruß
> Wolfram


Da hast Du völlig Recht, Wolfram.....das ist hier ein wenig aus dem Ruder gelaufen....meine Schuld, sorry.
Und auch hier gebe ich Dir Recht: *Eines greift in das andere.*
Daher war das hier irgendwie ein fließender Übergang von der Ursprungsfrage (die ich mittlerweile für mich eindeutig mit *JA, DIE ENTSCHEIDUNG ZUR OP WAR RICHTIG !!* beantworten konnte) und dem "nächsten Problem".

Die Diagnose PK belastet jeden von uns psychisch--das steht mal fest. Nach der Diagnose funktioniert man (so war das bei mir) wie ein Uhrwerk. Zuerst arbeitet man Schritt für Schritt einfach nur die Punkte ab, die anstehen und denkt erstmal nicht wirklich an die langfristigen Folgen.
*Man(n) will VORRANGIG, das der Krebs aus dem Körper raus ist. PUNKT !!  Alles andere sind Nebenkriegsschauplätze, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen
*
Wenn das geschafft ist und man das Glück hatte, das dieses Arschloch nicht gestreut hat, geht man den nächsten Punkt an....
*Jetzt erstmal die OP wunden verheilen lassen und wieder "dicht" werden
*
Sobald das geschafft ist, es einem körperlich wieder besser geht, fängt man an wirklich zu realisieren, was da in den letzten Wochen und Monaten eigentlich mit einem passiert ist und wird sich der weitreichenden Folgen der Behandlung bewusst.
(Klar waren mir die Folgen vor der OP auch bekannt, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt erstmal völlig egal...vllt hab ich das auch unterschätzt)
Das war dann bei mir z.B.der Punkt, an dem ich angefangen habe, mir Fragen zu stellen, ob das alles richtig und nötig war, oder es vllt doch andere Alternativen gegeben hätte.
Das war der Grund meines Ursprungspost.

Da ich ja mittlerweile die Eingangsfrage für mich geklärt habe, hat sich *DER URSPRUNGSPOST  ERLEDIGT*


*Aktueller Status:*Ich bin mittlerweile "dicht", es geht mir körperlich sehr gut und die blöden Potenzprobleme krieg ich bestimmt im Laufe der Zeit auch noch in den Griff....versuche mich jetzt in Geduld zu üben und weiter positiv zu denken

*DANKE an ALLE Forumsmitglieder , die sich meinem Problem hier angenommen , sich damit auseinandergesetzt und mir mit ihren Kommentaren Mut gemacht haben. Ihr ward mir wirklich eine große Hilfe, mein Ursprungsproblem in den Griff zu bekommen*
LG
B.

----------


## obelix

> Man(n) will VORRANGIG, das der Krebs aus dem Körper raus ist. PUNKT !!  Alles andere sind Nebenkriegsschauplätze, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen.


Da bin ich mir in meiner Situation, jede ist individuell, aber auch grundsätzlich, nicht ganz so sicher. Vor einer OP hatte und habe z. B. ich keine _Angst_, aber vor den möglichen Folgen. Am liebsten würde ich so lange es geht _davonkommen_, ist aber von meinem nächsten Befund (Kontrollbiopsie) abhängig. Die meisten meiner Bekannten sagen "raus damit, so schnell es geht". In rund 14 Tagen weiß ich mehr, dann ist ein Jahr rum, für mich bisher ein _gewonnenes_ Jahr.

Dir weiterhin alles Gute - und ja, deine Entscheidung war auch nach meinem Befinden in der Situation absolut richtig!

----------


## Michi1

Dein geschenktes Jahr kann aber auch nach hinten losgehen. Ich denke das die 4 Jahre nach der OP meine geschenkten Jahre sind.

----------


## obelix

> Dein geschenktes Jahr kann aber auch nach hinten losgehen. Ich denke das die 4 Jahre nach der OP meine geschenkten Jahre sind.


deshalb hat ich "bisher" unterstrichen.

----------


## Wolfram

> *Aktueller Status:*Ich bin mittlerweile "dicht", es geht mir körperlich sehr gut und die blöden Potenzprobleme krieg ich bestimmt im Laufe der Zeit auch noch in den Griff....versuche mich jetzt in Geduld zu üben und weiter positiv zu denken


Da sind wir jetzt schon zu zweit! :L&auml;cheln: 
Dieses Forum ist natürlich schon insofern sehr hilfreich psychische Probleme zu bewältigen wenn man sieht, dass man mit diesen nicht allein dasteht. 
Berema, ich wünsche Dir, dass alles gut ausgeht und sich die Potenz rasch wieder einstellt. Du bist ja schließlich noch ein paar Jährchen jünger als ich.

Gruß
Wolfram

----------


## Berema

kleines Update:

März 2019--Erste Nachsorge nach RPE---alles im grünen Bereich---PSA 0,01
Körperlich geht`s mir weiterhin sehr gut. Die Psyche ist mittlerweile auch auf gutem Wege und mit den Ergebnissen der ersten Nachsorgeuntersuchung kann ich auch sehr zufrieden sein.

Also weiter nach vorn gucken und die nächsten drei Monate das Leben genießen

Schönes Wochenende Euch allen

----------


## Niko52

Na, dann weiterhin alles Gute!

----------


## Berema

> Na, dann weiterhin alles Gute!


herzlichen Dank

----------


## KatharinaM

Hätte auch Bedenken einer OP zuzustimmen an deiner Stelle. Vermutlich würde ich das Für und Wieder ganz gezielt mit meinem behandelten Arzt ausdiskutieren. Daher würde ich dir auch dazu raten das Gespräch mit deinem Arzt zu suchen bevor du der OP zustimmst.

----------


## Berema

> Hätte auch Bedenken einer OP zuzustimmen an deiner Stelle. Vermutlich würde ich das Für und Wieder ganz gezielt mit meinem behandelten Arzt ausdiskutieren. Daher würde ich dir auch dazu raten das Gespräch mit deinem Arzt zu suchen bevor du der OP zustimmst.


st schon alles gelaufen...siehe mal die ganzen Posts vorher
i

----------

